# Graduate programme on visitor's visa



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi, I would like to know if someone can join a graduate programme on visitor's visa.


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

You usually need a study visa, and the institution will request this


----------

